# SHTF at the grocery store!



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

This is one of those scenarios that pops into my mind now and then, something like this.

You are walking into a grocery store (not Walmart, just groceries) and TSHTF, you don't know the details but you know things are FUBAR, an armored vehicle rolls into the parking lot and more are driving down the street. At the entrance the owner of the store is talking to someone in a military uniform, National Guard. They stop you and tell you that you can't go back outside yet, you can wait at the door or you can go grab anything on the shelves as long as you are back in 5 minutes. Owner says don't worry about paying, it's on the house.

So what do you do? My thoughts always lead me back to the same section of the store but I wonder if others have different ideas or if the preparedness minded people would all be tripping over each other to grab the same items.

If anyone says "That could never happen" or "I would never be in that situation" then they have no imagination whatsoever and need to go back to kindergarden


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I would nod and act like I was getting a few things and work my way out the back as fast as I possibly could. If I couldn't get out I would hide.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Most likely in a situation like that the back door is going to be covered, and if your caught by surprise you might be fubared. I think I might just wait at the door and see what happens, If they try to herd me into a transport there's going to be a fire fight


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol, I knew everyone would be all paranoid I just wonder what they would want from the store if money were not an issue but they only had a few minutes.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If there was no pharmacy or liquor in the store, I would just grab a few cloth bags and head to the isles. I would want to grab a variety of non-refrigerated foods, but avoid things that are too heavy. Peanut butter, crackers, ramen, cashews, hard candy, beef jerky, multi-vitamins, etc. all come to mind. In 5 minutes I could probably feed my family sparingly for a week or more. If this happened without notice my grocery store would not be so crowded that I couldn't move around. And even then 50% of the people would be stuck staring out the front window while I fill my bag, munch a Snickers and drink a cold & delicious Coke Zero.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> If there was no pharmacy or liquor in the store, I would just grab a few cloth bags and head to the isles. I would want to grab a variety of non-refrigerated foods, but avoid things that are too heavy. Peanut butter, crackers, ramen, cashews, hard candy, beef jerky, multi-vitamins, etc. all come to mind. In 5 minutes I could probably feed my family sparingly for a week or more. If this happened without notice my grocery store would not be so crowded that I couldn't move around. And even then 50% of the people would be stuck staring out the front window while I fill my bag, munch a Snickers and drink a cold & delicious Coke Zero.


I think a lot of people would be indecisive and end up getting nothing. So you think 5 minutes would be enough to make rounds of the store or you would have all you can carry before that? It sounds like that would be your strategy, in most stores I know, those things would each be down a different aisle but I guess if you want variety. I will count you as peanut butter/jam section first, not where I am heading so we won't fight over much


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, if I couldn't escape, I would hit the bakery department and load up flour, sugar, salt, shortening, etc. Then, over to the deli and load up #10's. Then, over to the beans and rice, spices, etc, etc.Finally, I would grab produce to can, eat and dry. Maybe hit the meat department, but that spot would be crazy busy.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Pharmacy for as much of the OTC meds as I could pack into whatever bags I could find -- and prescription meds if they'd let me, and all the first aid materials possible -- and then cigarettes and feminine hygiene products.

In a PSHTF situation, these items are going to be major trade resources, and I honestly think, worth more of my time in a situation like this.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Toffee said:


> Well, if I couldn't escape, I would hit the bakery department and load up flour, sugar, salt, shortening, etc. Then, over to the deli and load up #10's. Then, over to the beans and rice, spices, etc, etc.Finally, I would grab produce to can, eat and dry. Maybe hit the meat department, but that spot would be crazy busy.


Toffee heads to my section first but I have lots of staples so I'm not going to fight over flour. In my grocery store spices are in the bakery section too so we might both go for the same things there. I would probably try to grab cinnamon, black pepper, and cloves these are things I can't grow and are high value versus weight, but unless Toffee grabs the last cinnamon out of my desperate hands it probably won't come to blows Besides I have a higher objective



Quills said:


> Pharmacy for as much of the OTC meds as I could pack into whatever bags I could find -- and prescription meds if they'd let me, and all the first aid materials possible -- and then cigarettes and feminine hygiene products.
> 
> In a PSHTF situation, these items are going to be major trade resources, and I honestly think, worth more of my time in a situation like this.


Cheating! No pharmacy in a grocery store! Just kidding but seriously I doubt you can get a prescription in 5 minutes The other stuff makes a lot of sense but I wouldn't be fighting you for it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Toilet paper.  (j/k, kinda)

Definitely non-parishables (food-wise) - baking staples, soups, canned items (meats, fruits and veggies). Bleach and soaps. 

I dunno. Instinct makes me want to go for food first, but that might not be my best choice. We're pretty good on food at home - not that you can't have more, just that it's not our weakest link. I'm short on soaps and things to keep us clean. Tools (can you get tools in a grocery store? some places). Lotsa garbage bags would be good. First aid. Cooking equipment/pans/containers. Matches. BATTERIES. I'd like to grab all the cast iron (Krogers carries that), but it'd be heavy, and attract a lot of attention. Which, more that anything, I don't want to attract a lot of attention. The whole grey man thing - if they don't notice you, they don't stop you.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Toilet paper.  (j/k, kinda)
> 
> Definitely non-parishables (food-wise) - baking staples, soups, canned items (meats, fruits and veggies). Bleach and soaps.
> 
> I dunno. Instinct makes me want to go for food first, but that might not be my best choice. We're pretty good on food at home - not that you can't have more, just that it's not our weakest link. I'm short on soaps and things to keep us clean. Tools (can you get tools in a grocery store? some places). Lotsa garbage bags would be good. First aid. Cooking equipment/pans/containers. Matches. BATTERIES. I'd like to grab all the cast iron (Krogers carries that), but it'd be heavy, and attract a lot of attention. Which, more that anything, I don't want to attract a lot of attention. The whole grey man thing - if they don't notice you, they don't stop you.


I literally have more food than I could eat in my lifetime (as a by product of being a farmer) so I know what you mean about food not being the biggest priority but there is always something a person could use. Good point on the plastic bags, no way of making them in a true shtf.

I should have said that you had to be able to carry the stuff (no cart) out of the store, would that make any difference if there was only 5 minutes:dunno:


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep, batteries. We have enough staples to last for a long time, but you can never have too many batteries. Maybe grab some OTC meds and then some assorted canned meats just for good measure, if I have room and time.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> If there was no pharmacy or liquor in the store, I would just grab a few cloth bags and head to the isles. I would want to grab a variety of non-refrigerated foods, but avoid things that are too heavy. Peanut butter, crackers, ramen, cashews, hard candy, beef jerky, multi-vitamins, etc. all come to mind. In 5 minutes I could probably feed my family sparingly for a week or more. If this happened without notice my grocery store would not be so crowded that I couldn't move around. And even then 50% of the people would be stuck staring out the front window while I fill my bag, munch a Snickers and drink a cold & delicious Coke Zero.


Mmmm Coke Zero.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

5 minutes? Glad I carry a 'mom purse' these days, aka diaper bag. I'd spent that 5 minutes ripping the outer packaging off (if bulky or not needed) of whatever was closest to the front to keep an eye on things outside, can carry more that way. I don't think it would matter very much at that point what you picked up, long as you have EDC/GHB. What kind of items can you find in the checkout lanes? Lighters, OTC meds, batteries, chapstick, kleenex, beef jerky, candy, gum, bottled water, crosswords and the latest reader's digest. Sounds good to me.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> Yep, batteries. We have enough staples to last for a long time, but you can never have too many batteries. Maybe grab some OTC meds and then some assorted canned meats just for good measure, if I have room and time.


Batteries make sense, I have a lot (and rechargeables) but you can only stock up so many if you don't want them to go bad, but if you actually knew tshtf then it would be impossible to have too many.



Salekdarling said:


> Mmmm Coke Zero.


You and Sentry aren't gonna have any competition from me for the coke zero



Lake Windsong said:


> 5 minutes? Glad I carry a 'mom purse' these days, aka diaper bag. I'd spent that 5 minutes ripping the outer packaging off (if bulky or not needed) of whatever was closest to the front to keep an eye on things outside, can carry more that way. I don't think it would matter very much at that point what you picked up, long as you have EDC/GHB. What kind of items can you find in the checkout lanes? Lighters, OTC meds, batteries, chapstick, kleenex, beef jerky, candy, gum, bottled water, crosswords and the latest reader's digest. Sounds good to me.


Women's purses (the real ones not the fashion statements) are magical and scary. I thought more people would crash the checkout lanes, lots of usefull, quick stuff.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Batteries make sense, I have a lot (and rechargeables) but you can only stock up so many if you don't want them to go bad, but if you actually knew tshtf then it would be impossible to have too many.
> 
> You and Sentry aren't gonna have any competition from me for the coke zero
> 
> Women's purses (the real ones not the fashion statements) are magical and scary. I thought more people would crash the checkout lanes, lots of usefull, quick stuff.


I'm like bloody Mary Poppins with my purses. The amount of stuff I can carry in my large handbags is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Vitamins and OTC meds. They're in the the same isle. If I still have some time maybe some more freeze-dried coffee, tea and cocoa.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> This is one of those scenarios that pops into my mind now and then, something like this.
> 
> You are walking into a grocery store (not Walmart, just groceries) and TSHTF, you don't know the details but you know things are FUBAR, an armored vehicle rolls into the parking lot and more are driving down the street. At the entrance the owner of the store is talking to someone in a military uniform, National Guard. They stop you and tell you that you can't go back outside yet, you can wait at the door or you can go grab anything on the shelves as long as you are back in 5 minutes. Owner says don't worry about paying, it's on the house.
> 
> ...


 If this ever happened to me even in my wildest dreams outside of kindergarden, if there is a uniformed soldier at the door and armored vehicles coming down the rd, I'd forget the food or whatever and get out of there, if things are so bad that troops are coming, it's no place to be when the family is home or in the PU. things just happened to fast for me, first I'm walking into the store, then I'm being stopped at the door and told I can't leave.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Honestly don't need much that I could get in a grocery store. Would grab Bicarbonate of soda and yeast, last visit to the grocery scored me 2 x bicarb and 1 x yeast, all they had, so it wouldn't be much of a bag full....  Much rather have this happen in the hardware store.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Coffee, tea, lemon juice, spices and OTC meds.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

The first thing I thought of when I read the original post, was to run to the pharmacy and grab as many antibiotics as I could. Then vitamins and that shelf stable milk. I think most people would just stand at the front door and watch what was happening.

I have a list of things that I've gone over with the lovely one. The list is a shopping list just in case we know something is happening and we have a chance to get to the store before it happens. But I need a cart and more than 5 minutes for that.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> The list is a shopping list just in case we know something is happening and we have a chance to get to the store before it happens. But I need a cart and more than 5 minutes for that.


I think we really have what we need.... but I seriously doubt a bunch of armored vehicles/this scenario...etc... HOWEVER, there is the possibility of some big event happening. It's definitely a good idea to make "one last run" on stuff you need. Keep a short list of items in your wallet or purse, or commit them to memory.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Logistics would be my first thoughts. How do I get home from here? Do I have bridges to cross where the military could easily close it. Do I have the fuel on board to go as much as 100 miles out of my way to get around this?

If I was at my local small store (6 miles away) then I would go for the batteries, coffee, Mountain Dew. I will skip the Coke Zero.

If I was at the big stores in Omaha or Lincoln (30-40 miles away) I would not hesitate to leave. 5 mins is huge in trying to beat the road blocks.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> I would nod and act like I was getting a few things and work my way out the back as fast as I possibly could. If I couldn't get out I would hide.


Yep...out the back door I go ASAP.

Thought about grabbing a few things on the way out but if the guys in the armor cars think I'm looting or didn't get the word form the store manager, nope I'm going out the back door empty handed.

Besides. I should already be prepared so why grab more?


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Cheating! No pharmacy in a grocery store! Just kidding but seriously I doubt you can get a prescription in 5 minutes The other stuff makes a lot of sense but I wouldn't be fighting you for it.


We have pharmacies in our grocery stores here


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm pretty well set in the food dept. so I would gather as many "trade" items as possible. Batteries, wooden matches, vitamins etc.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m pretty set on most items. I’d go for the ones that would expire or would come in real useful for health. OTC meds and vitamins for me. I’ve put up several cases of meat this summer but would hit the meat isle if there was time. That is the one item I cannot grow at my place.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Need to update. If this is strictly a store with only groceries, in keeping with the original scenario…

Meat and baking supplies, yeast and flour or better yet package mixes. Oh and one carton of organic WHOLE milk. That is just so I have a last taste in case I never have access to it again. We are pretty set with all the other items we normally use except for citrus fruits.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

The store I frequent the most is an Amish store that is just off the main highway but I doubt that would happen there. 

If I was at Walmart, hit the non-perishable aisle, then the camping for extra fishing gear, stopping at the dog supply and cleaning for extra meds for the dog and soap for washing clothes. Act as calm as possible, and try to get out the side door that could possible be left open. There will be many who crowd the front door (that I rarely use since its dependent on electricity), and then others that would hit the clothes and electronics just to get the biggest and fanciest whatever. 

We have slowly been weaning ourselves from Walmart and trying to stay as local (10mile radius) as possible in case something happens and we aren't home.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> I think a lot of people would be indecisive and end up getting nothing. So you think 5 minutes would be enough to make rounds of the store or you would have all you can carry before that? It sounds like that would be your strategy, in most stores I know, those things would each be down a different aisle but I guess if you want variety. I will count you as peanut butter/jam section first, not where I am heading so we won't fight over much


4 minutes and 30 seconds is an eternity if you stay focused, move with a purpose and keep the weight of the products to a reasonable level. Of course I would need the other 30 seconds to put my family on alert. You are not going to be able to push a cart around in that scenario and plastic bags break or cut into your hands when they get heavy. But all of my local grocery stores have stacks of cloth bags for $1-2 each for people who think that helps save the world. I think I could pack at least 2-4 full bags in 5 minutes.

My theory was that my preps are already solid, plentiful and varied. This would be more of a booster pack for me and some of the items I thought of were more comfort items / foods. I would love to see someone trying to hump out plastic bags full of flour and batteries during a SHTF event. Let's not forget that you are being detained in a grocery store by the military. When you go to leave that store who knows what is going to be going on outside. Perhaps a fire fight, maybe the sheeple are fighting to get INTO the grocery store or maybe zombies are eating the brains of Army reservists. Either way I need a hand free for my concealed carry pistol.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, if it was a no grocery cart time, I would definitely change it up. Spices, ready eat meals, propane canisters, and probably still grab some stuff from the bakery.
But I have the advantage in that the local grocery store is owned by my husband's family and I know everyone in the bakery, deli, etc. So, I probably could slip out a back door and get around to my vehicle. At worst, I would try to convince whoever is in charge that I'm not a danger and would like to hole up at my home 5 minutes away instead.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting, seems like there is no one place everyone would head for. Wellrounded and a few others did head to the same place as me but not the same items exactly.

Like I said I have years worth of food so I am not looking for staples and they are heavy anyways.
I head straight for the Baking aisle, tons of good stuff there. 
First, spices like I mentioned, cinnamon, black pepper, cloves all things I love but can't/don't produce.
Then maybe some yeast, or some extracts.
Then there is all the dried fruits and nuts but I would probably not carry too much.
But then the real goal, AS MUCH BAKING CHOCOLATE AS I CAN CARRY Chocolate is not only a luxury good (for many) it is also nutritious. So in the toss up between extra chocolate and extra coffee, the one that is denser and food wins for me. I have lots of it already but how could it hurt to pick up 20 more pounds


----------



## RoseAlba (Aug 8, 2013)

Total paranoid response but...

I'd tell the owner of the store and the guard he's standing with that I need to go and get my grandkids who are waiting in the car (but who are not really waiting in the car - but any grandparent seeing this "emergency" situation would be distressed about children in a car). So they'll probably allow me to leave. 

With that said; I'd back out of the store, go to my car, get the backpack that I carry in it all the time, put it on and sneak out of the parking lot and head for home on foot trying to stay out of site as much as possible. Because I'm already pretty well prepared and there is nothing I need enough to get picked up by the guard and possibly separated from my family and home.

If that ploy did not work I'd check the back and if it was not covered I boogie for home and if it was, I'd wait until it got crowded and look for the best hiding place in the store, hide and wait for the guard to leave. I might fill my pockets with some water, beef jerkey and slim jims on the way out but since I figure I'll be hoofing I'd keep it light.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Hair color. I know women who would take the last bite out of the baby's mouth to get hair color to cover their grey. And I am not kidding. Great barter item no matter how hungry they are. These women are shallow.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grab as much beans and rice as I could. Maybe powdered Gatoraide or sports drink too.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

By the way if I was still shooting live rounds, I would definitely want to grab up condoms. Lots and lots of condoms.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> By the way if I was still shooting live rounds, I would definitely want to grab up condoms. Lots and lots of condoms.


Everybody always forgets condoms but they would be a great barter item too. People would probably pay too notch for a box.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

cowboyhermit said:


> This is one of those scenarios that pops into my mind now and then, something like this.
> 
> You are walking into a grocery store (not Walmart, just groceries) and TSHTF, you don't know the details but you know things are FUBAR, an armored vehicle rolls into the parking lot and more are driving down the street. At the entrance the owner of the store is talking to someone in a military uniform, National Guard. They stop you and tell you that you can't go back outside yet, you can wait at the door or you can go grab anything on the shelves as long as you are back in 5 minutes. Owner says don't worry about paying, it's on the house.
> 
> ...


In my small-town, the local grocery-store has no pharmacy, no booze - just food / water / hand-tools (Co-op). Across main-street is where the booze is, and two-blocks up is the pharmacy, right beside the Subway (BLT - extra cheese and mayo please).

So - based on what is in the Co-op grocery-store, I would head to the cracker's aisle, throw in a few boxes of Ritz-crackers, throw in a pile of Dad's Cookies (GoodieRings for the win!), maple-cookies and then grab peanut-butter (smooth) ... the peanut-butter smeared on the cookies is like heaven! Then I would throw some bricks of hard-cheese (old-cheddar) into the cart, toss a pile of Gatoraid into the cart, tetra-paks of fruit-juices, some fresh-fruit (apples, oranges, banana, etc) ... and then finally I would visit the bakery and find a couple weeks worth of fresh-baked goods. Anything more than that, it would probably start to mold and have to be thrown out. Might as well leave some for others, if they have the need.

I would skip all the pop and super-caffine products (RedBull, etc), might visit the paper-aisle and I would skip the frozen section. I have all the baking goods and spices that someone would need for about 10years in my storage-room .. and I can do my baking on my BBQ easily (have you ever tried BBQ'd muffins? So yummy!)


----------



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not worried about an all out attack as much as Mother Nature. When I was living in Florida a some few years back there was a hurricane that was getting ready to blow through. Everyone was making a big deal of it, as they should. What freaked me out is I went to the store, NOT to stock pile but just to get something for dinner that night. The store was packed and the shelves were taking a beating with everyone freaking out. As I slowly walked around trying to get something for dinner I found out that normal people faced with what I considered a small issue acted like it was the end of the world. They were running around like China had landed and feet on the ground were heading in to change their language to Chinese. I was more into people watching at that point than getting dinner. As I walked I seen some cans of corn on the second to top shelf. I walked up and reached my arm out only to have myself knocked off balance and out of the way by a blue haired old lady that I had 150 pounds on and a foot and half taller. She grabbed at the can of corn I almost had in my hand. Without even as much as I'm sorry she whipped around me and was on to the next thing she wanted. I have seen a lot in my 42 years on this earth but that day opened my eyes to people. Even in a cultured society people will turn to animals if they feel fear.


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtgrrl said:


> I would nod and act like I was getting a few things and work my way out the back as fast as I possibly could. If I couldn't get out I would hide.


^^^this. Because you know your probally not getting out of that store thru the front door with supplies.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Coffee, tea, lemon juice, spices and OTC meds.


I have continued to think about this question and have to change my answer to an honest one. I would gather ALL the chocolate in sight!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess it depends...
I'd try n find out whats going on at first.
Id grab a backpack, stuff some water, a mirror, powerbars, lighter, ducktape, rope, trashbags,gloves,thing of wipes or tp, flashlight n put some batteries in it n probably some peppermint patties (love'em) n if Im hungry right then a lunchmeat packet or sandwich from the deli. 
If they are not letting customers leave the store. I'd see if I can find the breakroom n put on a employee smock thing n go do a "cart pick up"...head to my truck...grab my dog n my backpack n hoof it home as fast as I can hiding if I have to along the way. 
If that doesnt look like it will work, and they are not letting anyone out the store...I'd try a back door too..loading dock etc. If they are not covered, Id get out n get to my truck. If I need cover to get to my truck from the building to the cars, using the mirror to check around building corner, without sticking my neck out; Id empty out a trashcan n hide behind it when I have to from building to carline. grab the dog, hoof it home.
If I can drive home, like there are still people driving on the streets n stuff..great. Unless they are being herded to somewhere...then Ill have to abandon the truck for the time being. But If not..time to houdini. In my hometown it would be do-able, I realize in other towns probably not so do-able.
So If the back door is covered..find a familiar employee or one I know (small town) n find out if there is roof access. Most do...get high...I mean on the roof..access the situation. If it's dire...utilize rope, truck trailers roofs anything to get me safely on the ground n bug out or if not as dire (?) hang tight on a roof top. No basements for me..roofs have options 
My main focas would be to get the hell out..n grab what could assist me in getting out or hanging for a bit till I can get out...could be a epic adventure and or learning expeirence. hopefully not a epic failure but im pretty confident i can do it. I'd definately put 13 years of sar expeirence n skills to good use. What a great question op!
Oh...n if it looks like they will let folks out n leave..then heck yea..I'd snag some peppermint patties, probably some brews n rum..for tradeing ya know...n probably some meat n canned goods. Or where ever the crowds are not in the store..Im'a tad antisocial these days...


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Condoms, booze and snickers bars !


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I've carefully read all the responses and, with the exception of condoms (don't need them), we already have the things most people said they would get in those five minutes.

So, my question to those of you who did respond to Cowboy..._if you know you need it why don't you go ahead and get it now?_

<sidebar to Sentry.... bring back the little robot man avatar!!!!>


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Spare Parts??????


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Country Living said:


> So, my question to those of you who did respond to Cowboy..._if you know you need it why don't you go ahead and get it now?_


Everyone has finite resources, and most things have an expiry. Like with the batteries, I have MANY batteries but I don't use them up very quickly and I don't buy so many that they go to waste. But if I knew things were FUBAR then having a couple hundred more would be sweet, buying them now would be a waste of resources. I have pounds of chocolate already but if tshtf I would want more. I don't think anyone could honestly say there is nothing they would want from the grocery store, if that is the case why go shopping for the next year?


----------



## tired-medic (Dec 16, 2008)

Tea, coffee, sugar, salt, sugar, cooking oil, lard, splenda, powdered milk skim and whole if it's available, flour, corn meal, toilet paper and paper towels. Pretty much in that order until my time is up or I can't push another cart.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Country Living said:


> So, my question to those of you who did respond to Cowboy...if you know you need it why don't you go ahead and get it now?


He presented a hypothetical scenario where you have a 5 minute wait for a National Guard convoy and an opportunity to aquire free items from your immediate surroundings. I didn't see it as a question of what do you need from a grocery store that you are lacking in your preps.
If the scenario had been you have 5 minutes to evacuate your home, what would you grab... would you expect people to walk out empty-handed, and already have everything they need in a 'safer place'?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

to countryliving; I took it as ones last change to get some stuff...although most of my focas would be just to get out n away and since I dont go shopping wearing a emergency type go bag i'd have to improvise with what's in teh store. But if it wasnt "dire" heck yea...Id use the chance to stock up on last time..but it all depends on whats going on.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> He presented a hypothetical scenario where you have a 5 minute wait for a National Guard convoy and an opportunity to aquire free items from your immediate surroundings. I didn't see it as a question of what do you need from a grocery store that you are lacking in your preps.
> If the scenario had been you have 5 minutes to evacuate your home, what would you grab... would you expect people to walk out empty-handed, and already have everything they need in a 'safer place'?


It's funny, I knew however I presented it there would be dissent, I have yet to see one scenario on this forum where everyone went along It's all good, fun and interesting to see how untrusting of the military most people are. Surprised nobody would bother to try to get any info out of the officer.

If my explanation to Country Living sounded harsh my apologies, I just am baffled at how people who shop all the time think that after TSHTF there is nothing they would want more of. Overall I agree, if you are going to NEED it and it will last, get it now.

Btw, those that tried to go out the back door were stopped there and suspected of subterfuge, they were taken to FEMA camps in the area. Those that got their food and were back in time were given an escort to their vehicles by the oath keeper military man and urged to get out of dodge, he said his family will not be far behind


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

"Owner says don't worry about paying, it's on the house." :laugh:
Think hell just froze over 

If there ever was a store owner who said it was free, I'd grab some jerky, dried fruit and otc meds.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Country Living said:


> I've carefully read all the responses and, with the exception of condoms (don't need them), we already have the things most people said they would get in those five minutes.
> 
> So, my question to those of you who did respond to Cowboy..._if you know you need it why don't you go ahead and get it now?_
> 
> <sidebar to Sentry.... bring back the little robot man avatar!!!!>


Like most people we have a shortage of $$$$$$. We have everything we can afford but there will always be more we'd like to see in the store room.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

First off, assuming this is a big box stores (no plain jane grocery stores round here) I would definatey go quick and grab an 870 off the shelf and put in some 00 incase of a break in, then, get a backpack and make a quick little BOB so i could get home, then i would wait on the roof, but not too long because looters would be imminent. I also would try to grab some boarding if the roof was not an option to board up the store, if you cant escape defend, but dont know how well that would work out :/


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh crummyshards....cowboyhermit come on now...you didnt say it was a _officer_ at the door... you said, _someone in military uniform, national guard. _ Had it been a officer I would know them so I'd just ask.

n that no one had any detail yet but we knew it was a shtf situation...sooo...all we know at this point in the situation is were being herded in a store n detained without specific reason by unknowns in military type uniforms. To me that screams ...get out now.

Me n some other folks did say we ask n attempt to get info as a option but the situation that was presented was what would we do/score on.

Oathkeepers would'nt take citizens to fema camps..if anything they would be helping them escape from them.

lol...your ending sucks...lol but I liked the origional question..it was fun..thanks :beercheer:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

BullDozer said:


> First off, assuming this is a big box stores (no plain jane grocery stores round here)


It's a scenario, you have to IMAGINE being in a grocery store, there doesn't have to be one in your area



Hooch said:


> Oh crummyshards....cowboyhermit come on now...you didnt say it was a _officer_ at the door... you said, _someone in military uniform, national guard. _ Had it been a officer I would know them so I'd just ask.
> 
> n that no one had any detail yet but we knew it was a shtf situation...sooo...all we know at this point in the situation is were being herded in a store n detained without specific reason by unknowns in military type uniforms. To me that screams ...get out now.
> 
> ...


Sheessh, the Oathkeeper was at the FRONT door, the guys out back are not so upstanding and they jump to the wrong conclusions when they see someone sneaking around.
Lol, I was just kidding about that whole "ending".


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

lol...you got me giggling over that... 
now it reminds me of those books where you read to a certain point n get to choose what way you want to go in the story n go to that page or this page. Sometimes you ended up killing yourself in epic fashion othertimes you were the hero or won the prize ...They were popular when I was a kid for a time...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Hooch said:


> lol...you got me giggling over that...
> now it reminds me of those books where you read to a certain point n get to choose what way you want to go in the story n go to that page or this page. Sometimes you ended up killing yourself in epic fashion othertimes you were the hero or won the prize ...They were popular when I was a kid for a time...


I loved those books, don't remember them from when I was little but used to read them to kids.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Hooch said:


> I guess it depends...
> I'd try n find out whats going on at first.
> Id grab a backpack, stuff some water, a mirror, powerbars, lighter, ducktape, rope, trashbags,gloves,thing of wipes or tp, flashlight n put some batteries in it n probably some peppermint patties (love'em) n if Im hungry right then a lunchmeat packet or sandwich from the deli.
> If they are not letting customers leave the store. I'd see if I can find the breakroom n put on a employee smock thing n go do a "cart pick up"...head to my truck...grab my dog n my backpack n hoof it home as fast as I can hiding if I have to along the way.
> ...


Riiight.. the rum is for barter 
Honestly I like this response best, tho I am biased 
My main emphasis would be on getting the F out of that store.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

dirtgrrl said:


> I would nod and act like I was getting a few things and work my way out the back as fast as I possibly could. If I couldn't get out I would hide.


Same here. The "Grocery" I use is close to my house, I'm familiar with the back of the store because I've delivered bread there many times. The store backs up to a wooded area that I could easily loose myself in.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Fattire : It is!!! I swear it!!  oooh...ok..I might make a rummy shushy but a tiny one. My rummy days are pretty much over..tears me up something fierce nowadays...n after a shtf ...I dont wana be creating self inflecting misery onto myself. But a nice cold dark micro- brew...I will savor cuz it will be the last cold brew I would allow myself to have for probably a long long time after it gets real...maybe...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Geez, cowboy, you keep changing the scene! lol (kinda like real life, though, isn't it?)

All I know is the every time I read anything on this thread, I'm starting to get more and more claustrophobic in this grocery store!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I would post it on FB and then tweet to all my friend [sic] first.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Geez, cowboy, you keep changing the scene! lol (kinda like real life, though, isn't it?)
> 
> All I know is the every time I read anything on this thread, I'm starting to get more and more claustrophobic in this grocery store!


Lol, well you see *actually* the "grocery store" is just a metaphor for hell, think Dante's Inferno:rofl: If I was going to hell I would want my chocolate dammit, and my punishment would be watching it melt and ooze into oblivion.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Actually what set me off was the "take anything you want, it's free" statement, not the National Guard at the door. I can imagine a number of legitimate scenarios where we would be temporarily prevented from leaving or entering an area. However I cannot imagine any store owner making that kind of offer this early in a disaster except under coercion. And if the FEMA guys are at the back, they are certainly at the front. If they're not letting you out the back, you won't get out the front. There is no thing in that store worth me hanging around for.

Besides, I was just looking for the bathroom! All the excitement just scared the piss outta this old lady!


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

If SHTF and there are people outside with guns I'd be hot footing it to the gun counter and getting armed.

Let everyone else blindly run for the milk and bread.

I want to live.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> Actually what set me off was the "take anything you want, it's free" statement, not the National Guard at the door. I can imagine a number of legitimate scenarios where we would be temporarily prevented from leaving or entering an area. However I cannot imagine any store owner making that kind of offer this early in a disaster except under coercion. And if the FEMA guys are at the back, they are certainly at the front. If they're not letting you out the back, you won't get out the front. There is no thing in that store worth me hanging around for.
> 
> Besides, I was just looking for the bathroom! All the excitement just scared the piss outta this old lady!


Honestly, I think it depends on your relationship with the owner. Myself, if it was an emergency, the owner and family are my family, so they would be telling me to load up everything possible.
That is also why I think I could get out a back or side door at some point if needed. And if they were only shutting down certain stores, I would hit up the co-op or the like and get in some shtf shopping for stuff I might need.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> If SHTF and there are people outside with guns I'd be hot footing it to the gun counter and getting armed.


Methinks you would be vastly outgunned....


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Tank_Girl said:


> I'd be hot footing it to the gun counter and getting armed.


A gun counter in a grocery store? I think it's safe to say that if there were guns and ammo present, people would be headed there. I've just never heard such a thing as a gun counter in a grocery store. :dunno: You must have really cool grocery stores. :2thumb:

dirtgrrl, I agree with you - the 'take anything, it's on the house' comment would scare me most. No one is getting anything for free. Makes me think they're just trying to occupy the masses for several minutes, but then what happens?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Country Living said:


> So, my question to those of you who did respond to Cowboy..._if you know you need it why don't you go ahead and get it now?_


I'm in the just to have extras group. I have a good stash of OTC meds I use and 1.5 years worth of vitamins, but can always use MORE STUFF!! :-})


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> A gun counter in a grocery store? I think it's safe to say that if there were guns and ammo present, people would be headed there. I've just never heard such a thing as a gun counter in a grocery store. :dunno: You must have really cool grocery stores. :2thumb:... (snip)


Our area has three "grocery" stores. One is a super Walmart (which, of course has a gun counter) the others are locally owned stores, and one of those has a gun/sporting goods area. The gun department is right next to the deli, so you can grab a ham sandwich and a Glock for lunch.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm glad I chose to start reading this thread during a flash flood alert!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tank_Girl said:


> If SHTF and there are people outside with guns I'd be hot footing it to the gun counter and getting armed.
> 
> Let everyone else blindly run for the milk and bread.
> 
> I want to live.


Then you should already have your gun and carry it with you everywhere you go.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmm...
Even with all the changes I am still doing pretty well.
1 Shut mouth head on swivel.
2 Grey man slide through the closed register back into the store.
3 I pop the top on the worlds last starbucks mocha and chug it while slipping zippo fluid into each pocket.
4 The last one starts a trail to the meat department.
5 As the pockets empty of fluid they fill with small stuff.chapstick batteries yeast.
6 On arrival in the meat department I put on Trudies spare butcher coat and lock eyes with Trudie and say time to go.
7 As soon as her reality kicks in I drop a zippo and we go out the back door and into the truck used as a mobile meat locker.
8 When the screaming starts the mobile meat locker unplugs itself at approximetly 35 mph and anything smaller than an armored car get shoved out of the way by a five ton mobile meat locker truck.
9 The zippo fluid burns out quickly and causes little harm because it was on a wide tile floor.
So this is my local store and my people and the first thought I had.
What game rules have I violated?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> What game rules have I violated?


That was pretty elaborate, I think you are ok with the rules but I would sure be scared for your safety. Kinda toss the "grey man" out the window when you bust out of the parking lot with military on your tail
I will have to roll my D20 for initiative


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> That was pretty elaborate, I think you are ok with the rules but I would sure be scared for your safety. Kinda toss the "grey man" out the window when you bust out of the parking lot with military on your tail
> I will have to roll my D20 for initiative


I think that scenario came from a d100 roll to begin with. Haha


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh yea as of the engine start up Grey man goes way out the window.
As soon as anything other than a water buffalo convoy shows up it would be hard for my pucker factor to increase.
''Military convoy on my tail''
Yes that is a bit worrisome but having several hundred lbs of frozen beef between me and them helps.
Then all I have to worry about are the rear axles.
But by that time I have achieved several goals.
1 Created chaos that others can profit by.
2 Drawn off a significant portion off bad guys.[because seriously the good guys are helping save the store and people even though the chance of harm is very low]
3 Obtained a large quantity of meat in a freezer for prosessing later.[ If we survive]
4 Trudie is headed closer to her kids.[Yea that Trudie thing. Not good if somebody else is trying to get Trudie.] [She has been my family friend for many years so you go for chocolate coffee suger alchohol and stuff ok] 
5 The individuals in persuit of me have about 5 miles to live.
At that time the unstopable force will meet the imoveable object.
If they have an air borne fire platform of some type and are willing to use it we are done.
I might be able to park truck and run down the middle of the road while she lays on dirt spread eagle.
If my cellphone has already been compromised I am pooched.
If they have fast armor and willingness to fire I am pooched.
Just had a funny thought you know how every time you come up with a quick plan there is always a curve ball you never saw coming.
I just assumed the meat locker truck would be there before I lit the zippo.[It usually is uh oh ]
Town folks know not to block the dumpsters and meat truck so it might have free acess to the highway.
If the military group is big enough or the time of day is wrong the parking lot is full??
Wait I am NEVER in the store at that time of day.
Ok I give me a very good chance at creating havoc.
And a slim chance of arriving at my destination of arriving at my destination with the meat in salvageble condition.
But I guarantee Trudie is outside the blockade and over half the town is aware of the problem.
And of those who see the eccentric old guy riding my tractor? Lawn mower? horse? to the grocery store.
somebody on that list will know what is below the grey man and will alert all others and the family will gather very quickly even if the cell towers are down which would be another clue to rendevous.
Till the day I die this Missouri squrriell hunter will remember the feeling I got when as a young recruit I saw 15 men step out of the woods and slither down off trees AFTER I and 3 platoons of men had stood in formation and been given a lecture about how to hide in the woods. and told how that might be the death of us if we did not learn. I in my arrogance thought he was preaching to the choir.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys whats a D20? D100?
I take it this is a new thing or am I remiss ?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Hey guys whats a D20? D100?
> I take it this is a new thing or am I remiss ?


Dice names. D20 is a die with 20 sides and D100 has 100. They were/are used in role-playing games like Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread is awesome!!


First, I would calmly head to the liquor aisle and grab a fifth of top shelf whiskey and a bottle of everclear or PGA. Remove the lid to the whiskey and toss it....not gonna need that anymore. I then make my way to the utensil section and pick out a nice butcher knife and cleaver. Then I find some kid wearing multiple shirts and relieve him of one strip of shirt tail. Who's going to argue with a man with a knife and a half gone fifth of whiskey? I make a Molotov cocktail out of the PGA and smash it about ten feet from the weekend warrior guarding the door. This should distract him long enough to disarm him. If not, a whiskey bottle to the chin will. Hurts like hell but not fatal. Once armed I find the nearest available exit and defend my right to freedom until I've escaped or killed. There's no way your trapping me in Piggly Wiggly with all hell breaking loose outside.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok Stranger on first read Im there but after 2nd thought what would my reaction be to a dangerous man waving a knife and forcibly taking anything from a frightened young idiot?
I think you might find yourself with a slight delay which Im sure you could handle [ I am old, weak and a total pacifest] but any delay is bad.
So Maybe use your sock?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

My mother would rise from her ashes and beat me if I was to potentially meet The Lord missing a sock lol.

On second thought, I'd offer the kid a pull on the whiskey and a chance to escape in trade for the shirt tail. It helps to have someone else in the plan. You don't have to outrun the bear. You just gotta outrun your hunting partner.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

We are kind of in a different situation. When the ice storms hit my wife does not run to the store. We try to keep on hand supplies that are non perishable so we can avoid the panic buying crap. We just altered our back fence to accommodate our trailers. At the back of the property we have our small garden. From it forward we have our travel trailer and then our double axle box trailer for other gear. 

If I were at the store it would be my wife and most likely other members of our family to back us up. Like Sentry, I would go for non perishable foods first and meds as well. I would avoid produce, fresh meats, dairy and frozen foods. No point unless I planned to cook it right now. I might pick up bags of dog food and extra toilet paper. 

If you plan to use a travel trailer with a chemical toilet be sure the toilet paper you buy is going to work with it. Do not buy the special paper for travel trailers. you will pay three times the regular price. Just test commercial toilet paper by using a half water filled jar with a lid. Put two squares of toilet paper in the jar and shake it up hard. If the paper breaks up it is okay to use in your trailer. Just an FYI. 

Main thing is to get out of the store as soon as you can and get home or on the road. GB


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Stranger.
Youll do, lets ride


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd never leave you to the bear Jim lol. Your horse would get lonely.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanna play!!!

If it was the only grocery store in my area that only sold groceries and I didn't already read the post about the oathkeeper, I would assess my chances of sneaking out the cart door (or whatever they call the opening in the store that only carts and small children can get through), because this particular store designed it so that it can't be seen from the parking lot and not a lot of people realize it is there. I would then run straight to my daughter's school and drag her out of there. 

If that was a no-go and I only had a backpack, I would grab the non-prescription reading glasses, condoms, powdered baby formula, and a Readers Digest. I like me some RD and my subscription expired. I would also try to get my hands on one of those reflective vests the cart boys use. They would come in handy if I had to act like I was directing traffic, even at a later date. From my experience, no one questions someone who looks like they know what they are doing, especially if they have any sort of authority (like someone directing traffic). 

If I was able to get a cart load, I would get the above plus paper plates and bowls, canned goods, pet food, and water. If there was room, I would grab all the diapers I could for bartering because some people are just not accustomed to cloth. 
If time and electricity allowed, I would get all I could out of the ATM. 

Above all else, I would call my husband and tell him to get our daughter and get home. 

But if I knew I was being escorted, I would just wait the 5 mins and go directly to my daughters school, all while really trying hard not to take all of the instant lottery tickets.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW, there is no lack of imagination on here
One thing I find interesting is how most of the things people want are not food related, even in a grocery store there is a tendency to grab other stuff.
I was in the grocery store today and had to resist the urge to fill my basket with bakers chocolate but I did some eyeballing and I could definitely get a couple hundred bucks worth in there, enough to tide me over for awhile 

Some day this will happen and all of you will head in different directions leaving me to my little section of gluttony, Some day!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We'll all wave at ya cowboy!


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

It's fun to speculate, but that scenario is not going to happen. First, any event that involved a huge reserve forces callup would alert the populace long before guarding Walmart became an issue. Second, there aren't enough National Guard troops on duty at any time in any state to expend on grocery store monitoring, even if there was a massive SHTF, and (if) by the time they did call up enough bodies to do anything like that, the stores would be long emptied by panic buyers and then by looters. The few troops they could quickly muster would be assigned to protect the armory, other government property, and such things as airports, power stations, major water supplies, communications centers and medical facilities. 

Active duty Army and Marines would be doing similar things, with their primary mission being to secure their base of assignment and other military facilities such as Air Force bases and Naval stations that hold critical aircraft and equipment, and have limited armed security forces in peacetime.They would hold any other combat ready troops in reserve for the unknown or unexpected, until such time as conditions became clear.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

GaryS said:


> It's fun to speculate, but that scenario is not going to happen.





cowboyhermit said:


> If anyone says "That could never happen" or "I would never be in that situation" then they have no imagination whatsoever and need to go back to kindergarden


It's a scenario, much can be gained from imagining things that are not likely or even possible. What if Aristotle had said to Socrates "Come on, who is going to stare at a cave wall all their lives", or look at "Animal farm" or "1984". All fiction contains unlikely events or unrealistic aspects, that doesn't make them any less useful. The utility comes from putting oneself in the situation and considering options.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

You rock cowboy!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So how many of you will now scope out the exits, try to calculate how much XXXXXXX will fit in the cart, and learn the quickest routes to XXXXXXXX next time you're in the store?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

8thDayStranger said:


> So how many of you will now scope out the exits, try to calculate how much XXXXXXX will fit in the cart, and learn the quickest routes to XXXXXXXX next time you're in the store?


Exactly. Because you never know what could happen. Thinking like this can be the difference between action and inaction.

I believe a fella wrote a book a while back about the difference between people who react in a crisis and people who fail to react and die.

What it all boiled down to was this - the people who allowed themselves to consider the worst case scenario, for example, the ones who actually read the emergency card in the airplane and paid attention to the attendant as he explained the procedures, were the ones who reacted quickly and escaped.

The ones who refused to consider the worst case scenario froze and died in the ensuing fire.

So it may not be realistic for a national guardsman to be guarding a grocery store early in a crisis while there's still a semblance of order, but it could be a local cop, or one of them there militia types overreacting to something, or...

The point is not that the scenario is realistic, the point is to think outside the box (as if that saying isn't overused enough ), and react in an off situation instead of freezing and doing nothing.

My son and I have these kinds of conversations all the time. We laugh that whoever overhears our conversations would think we are totally off our rockers.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

This particular scenario is a little fanciful. It does however, suggest we need to be alert even on home turf, and keep in mind a preparation strategy. Opsec is about far more than guarding the ranch.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey, I'm all for someone coming up with another scenario, something they think is more realistic (or not, either way). This is fun, it's entertaining - and most of all, it makes us think. We're all a little better off for running some 'what if' ideas through our minds. 

Thanks for the great thread, cowboy! :beercheer:


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> It's a scenario, much can be gained from imagining things that are not likely or even possible. What if Aristotle had said to Socrates "Come on, who is going to stare at a cave wall all their lives", or look at "Animal farm" or "1984". All fiction contains unlikely events or unrealistic aspects, that doesn't make them any less useful. The utility comes from putting oneself in the situation and considering options.


I apologize for attempting to inform those without military experience about what to actually expect from the military in crisis situations. Hollywood doesn't read or write military Ops Plans, and using TV plots to speculate what you would do on that SHTF day might be mentally stimulating, but it won't do much to improve anyone's understanding of realistic crisis response by our armed forces.
I admit, it's been two decades since I retired from the Air Force, and mission theories evolve, so since I'm not up to date on the latest emergency plans, don't expect information that I relate to have any validity. And I guess I am guilty of not having an imagination. As you suggested, it might be because I never attended Kindergarten. They didn't have Kindergarten in my one room country school.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

GaryS said:


> I apologize for attempting to inform those without military experience about what to actually expect from the military in crisis situations. Hollywood doesn't read or write military Ops Plans, and using TV plots to speculate what you would do on that SHTF day might be mentally stimulating, but it won't do much to improve anyone's understanding of realistic crisis response by our armed forces.
> I admit, it's been two decades since I retired from the Air Force, and mission theories evolve, so since I'm not up to date on the latest emergency plans, don't expect information that I relate to have any validity. And I guess I am guilty of not having an imagination. As you suggested, it might be because I never attended Kindergarten. They didn't have Kindergarten in my one room country school.


GaryS, I thought the "  " made it clear that I wasn't trying to be serious, I did not intend disrespect and apologize if that is how you took it.

Thanks to everyone for participating, more responses than I expected, too many to respond to
I feel I learned something from everyone who accepted the scenario for sure, whether it be about how skeptical we are or what things we would like to have in a last chance situation. Should be able to learn from those who did not as well, GaryS gives some good details of the military, these just aren't as helpful to me because I don't live in the states and have a pretty good understanding of the military.
Anyways it was fun and informative for me so thanks:2thumb:


----------



## mrlilley35 (Sep 1, 2013)

*survival instinct*



cowboyhermit said:


> This is one of those scenarios that pops into my mind now and then, something like this.
> 
> You are walking into a grocery store (not Walmart, just groceries) and TSHTF, you don't know the details but you know things are FUBAR, an armored vehicle rolls into the parking lot and more are driving down the street. At the entrance the owner of the store is talking to someone in a military uniform, National Guard. They stop you and tell you that you can't go back outside yet, you can wait at the door or you can go grab anything on the shelves as long as you are back in 5 minutes. Owner says don't worry about paying, it's on the house.
> 
> ...


I agree go hide until they gather up all the sheeple and ship them off to the camps when the store is clear i would prepare a bug out bag from items in the store and make my way to my bug-in location and lay low for a few months


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

*GaryS*: I do believe that you are absolutely correct in your assessment of the military and their roles. I don't feel that this was as much a realistic military scenario of true SHTF situation, as much as a "You're in a store and the SHTF. It may be your last chance to do so, so what to you bring out of the store with you?" The part about the military (IMHO) could have not been included and the scenario would have netted pretty much the same results, but it did provide some "color".

It's a "what if" or "war gaming" exercise. It could have just as well have been a "You're visiting a city 50 miles from home, an large earthquake hits and destroys bridges on your regular travel route to home, so what do you do?" or something else.

Maybe a special "War Gaming" section might be a good idea for the forum. By war gaming different situations, one may not have to waste precious time in thinking about what needs to be done.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I don’t have a problem with fun and speculation involving fantasy…and heaven knows I sometimes exude an excess of curmudgeon-ness in what I do and say. I guess I’m too much like that well intentioned caution note in a product ad that with tries to inform, but only manages to irritate.
What worries me is that so many people today actually live their lives around fantasies and untruth. They have so much extrasensory phoniness heaped on them in every waking moment, that don’t understand, or are unwilling to accept reality…important reality that lives could depend upon. 
Television, movies, video games, and even books have turned reality on its ear. We are inundated 24-7 with zombies, werewolves, vampires, fairies, shape changers, and super heroes. Handsome, muscular, cool, vengeful characters, spewing the “F” word, go on killing rampages, replete with special effects that scatter human brains and entrails across the wall and into the street. Hundreds of generic humans are blown to bits in the name of bigger and better Oscar winning special effects. Hollywood expends more ordnance than the real military. Nothing is real, but it’s offered as such, and no one counters it with facts. Truth doesn’t sell tickets. Violent, pretentious bravado is celebrated, but a real life hero who throws up and sheds tears over what he did and what he witnessed is reviled…tears… remorse…shame…not cool. Stories about normal people are boring…not enough action…not enough gore…not enough cursing…too few bad manners. 
Sorry for getting so far off the subject. I agree that gaming can be entertaining, and that I should not have criticized the assumption. In the future I will attempt to narrow my comments to the relevant, or keep my mouth shut if I feel I can’t.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

GaryS said:


> (snip)...In the future I will attempt to narrow my comments to the relevant, or keep my mouth shut if I feel I can't.


Why be any different than the rest of us?


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I found all contributions useful. Expands my thinking and keeps me in touch with the diverse responses from diverse situations and individuals. I would like to thank everyone who contributed to improving my life with this thread over the past couple of days.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> So Maybe use your sock?


Only if the sock was all natural material, like cotton. Socks are usually a polyester blend and will melt rather than burn. Same with the shirt. Don't take the shirt tail, take a piece of the cotton undershirt instead.

Instead of top shelf whiskey get a bottle of Barcardi 151 or Everclear (151 is more common I think)- extremely flammable and a little goes a long way. Empty some beer bottles and place about 2 inches of the 151 in them. Beer bottles break easier than the whiskey bottle. You want air space not a full bottle so the alcohol can vaporize easier. Stuff the cotton wick in but not into the alcohol. Light the wick, wait until it is fully in flame, and throw it at the feet of your target, not their head or body. You want the glass to hit something hard so it will shatter and spew broken glass and flame everywhere. If you bounce it off someone it may not break when it hits the ground, and he may throw it back at you! If you panic and throw too early it may snuff instead, and again you may find it thrown back at you.

Molotov Cocktail 101, Anarchy School, Burning Man 1997


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Somehow I never expected this thread to get into the intricacies of molotov cocktails, now it seems so obvious


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

GaryS said:


> What worries me is that so many people today actually live their lives around fantasies and untruth. They have so much extrasensory phoniness heaped on them in every waking moment, that don't understand, or are unwilling to accept reality&#8230;important reality that lives could depend upon.
> Television, movies, video games, and even books have turned reality on its ear.


I think you need to consider your audience here. Quite a few of us on this site do not even watch television, much less play video games.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't even have a t.v where I am staying 
I do have netfix if I wanted to watch something, to be fair. I agree about people getting disconnected from reality, I see it all the time. People come out here and are confronted with the real world of life and death of animals (wild and domestic) and the realities of producing the things that the world runs on and they are sometimes taken aback. Yes, trees die that is not a bad thing, Yes animals die that is how the world works:scratch

Ok that was a tangent but I agree with Ezmerelda as well, most of us on here are well grounded in reality imo.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

dirtgrrl said:


> Only if the sock was all natural material, like cotton. Socks are usually a polyester blend and will melt rather than burn. Same with the shirt. Don't take the shirt tail, take a piece of the cotton undershirt instead.
> 
> Instead of top shelf whiskey get a bottle of Barcardi 151 or Everclear (151 is more common I think)


The whiskey is for me, not the cocktail lol. And you are correct on the shirt.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't let my husband see this post! Wasting perfectly good liquor, its enough to make me a widow!


----------



## TEXASREBEL (Jun 1, 2011)

Toffee said:


> Well, if I couldn't escape, I would hit the bakery department and load up flour, sugar, salt, shortening, etc. Then, over to the deli and load up #10's. Then, over to the beans and rice, spices, etc, etc.Finally, I would grab produce to can, eat and dry. Maybe hit the meat department, but that spot would be crazy busy.


We would both be headed same direction  
Hopefully we could clean it out together!


----------

